# Social Security Changes Coming in 2018



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2017)

SOURCE 

I'll just be getting Medicare in 2018, not ready for Social Security yet, but here's some information about changes in 2018.



> Social Security beneficiaries will get 2 percent  bigger payments in 2018. The Social Security program will also be  tweaked in several important ways that affect how much you pay in and  will receive in retirement. Here's a look at the Social Security changes  you can expect to see in 2018.
> 
> 
> *Bigger payments.*  The average monthly Social Security payment is expected to increase by  $27 to $1,404 in January 2018. Couples who are both receiving benefits  will see their payments climb by an average of $46 to $2,340. The maximum possible Social Security benefit for a worker who begins collecting benefits at full retirement age will be $2,788 in 2018, up from $2,687 in 2017.
> ...


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 17, 2017)

the jury is still out on just how much medicare and especially the drug plans will take of the cola .


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 17, 2017)

mathjak107 said:


> the jury is still out on just how much medicare and especially the drug plans will take of the cola .



2018 drug plan prices are available.  We'll be sticking with our current policy, as the premiums and deductible will be decreasing, and the co-pays will remain the same.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 17, 2017)

my wife has her drug plan plan for a few years .  she has no deductable and i think 37 a month . i started medicare last week with same plans . my drug plan now has a 400 deductible unlike hers  , supplement was 5 bucks more a month for same plan ..


----------

